# -. ?

## DyexrfKbpf9002

.    -?

----------


## _

> ?


 ?

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

. ,  ( )  .

----------


## _

> . ,  ( )  .


 : , , ,  ,

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> : , , ,  ,


 . ?

----------


## _

> . ?


,    ?        (     )   ?

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> ,    ?        (     )   ?


    ,    - .  ():    ( )   (/ )  ,       "" - 15     ,  ?

----------


## _

> ?


   -  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ():    ( )   (/ )  ,       "" - 15     ,  ?


      ,   .
            ..       , -      .

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

, -      .[/QUOTE]

  .         ,     .     :    ().  ()    ,    ...

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

(   ) -.
        (21/22 ).        .    :     (    )  .
       .              ,       ,   .
 12  (- 2020 .)   (/)        .               : , , , , , , , .       ( )

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

...       (   ),  - " ":  .      ,        ...

----------


## _

> (   ) -.





> !
> 
> 
>          115-.          ?


    ,    ?  ,        )

----------


## .

*_*,      :Smilie:

----------


## *

> ( )   (/ )


     --,

----------


## _

> *_*,

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

!
    : "    01.02.20  29.02.20  ",  0-02.
  :
1)	      .  ( 2013-2019 )        ;
2)	      (6%)   .  :      (1    17     )?

----------


## .

.

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> .


   !

    , ,   .    :           .     :  ,  3-4     (   ).    ""   - "": 0,9%    .

----------


## .

*DyexrfKbpf9002*,      .

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> *DyexrfKbpf9002*,      .


   .   ( )    ,    -          .       .    ,     .     ,  ,    ,  ,     ,  ,  ,      .

----------

